
Would you rent a same-day theatrical release for $50? Napster founder says yes - Huhty
http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/would-you-rent-a-same-day-theatrical-release-for-50-napster-founder-is-betting-yes/
======
betterturkey
"Interestingly, Screening Room would cut in movie theater chains as much as 40
percent for each rental. This is an attempt to avoid a severe backlash from
theatrical chains that are vehemently against any technology that keeps
moviegoers at home."

That's a fascinating move. Theater chains have been very aggressive at
avoiding this exact sort of disruption... but this is like paying the taxi
companies to operate Uber.

